# El Natural for Platys



## esteroali (Oct 24, 2007)

This tank was stared for my prolific platys.
20G H
Lowes Soil Substrate
Petsmart gravel on top
2 pigtail lights with 29w spiral CF bulbs
2 HOB filters
no ferts
no Co2

Growing like Crazy.....
Hygrophilia polysperma
Hydrocotyle leucocephala
Rotala colorata
Ceratopteris thalictroides

Growing well...........
Ludwigia repens..wild caught and bought
Myriophyllum mattogrossense?
Nymphaea lotus
Lilaeopsis braziliensis
Vallisneria americana
Apogeton longiplumulosus?
Lobelis cardinalis
Bacopa sp.wild caught
Salvinia sp...wild caught
Potamogeton gayi

Hanging in there but showing growth
Anubia barteri
Micosporum pteropus
" " windelov
plus two ditch collected mystery plants

I am a complete newbie so my species may be off....please feel free to correct. I dosed Excel for 7-10 days about 2 weeks ago, None recently.

Fauna......a TON of Platys
Rubber nosed pleco
MTS
Some flat curly snail about 3-5 mm big...ANY ID's??
Maybe a frog...I stuck it in with ditch plants....have not seen it for a week.
Set Up Beginning of November


Shot today....



Thanks for looking! Comments welcome.....


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

what's causing the yellowish tone?


----------



## esteroali (Oct 24, 2007)

*Yellow Tone*

Some of it is from the driftwood leeching...I collected it myself. Some of it is from the soil sediments which took a LONG time to settle. AND....the wall behind the tank is YELLOW! I am tempted to paint white behind the tank but my husband would kill me. The yellow has gotten much better over time.


----------



## matt s (Jun 6, 2007)

Wow what a differnce When I saw that 2nd pic im suprised how good it looked.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

I like it. The yellow color makes it look more natural as well.


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

I agree with knuggs. The tinting and scaping seems to give it a wild look in my opinion.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Looks very nice


----------



## bulrush (May 7, 2007)

Your snail is probably some type of ramshorn snail. They are common in the wild and in pet stores.


----------



## GIO590 (Jun 25, 2007)

LOL your platties are multiplying like crazy too? I had 3 of them 7 months ago, now I have 7 :eek5:


----------



## esteroali (Oct 24, 2007)

*Platys*

I must have close to 100 in a 20G. No Lie. Somethings gotta give. Can you say predator?
Update of tank......




Flowering aponogeton...


Top shot......


----------



## GIO590 (Jun 25, 2007)

very nice, especially for a low tech


----------

